# Everyone, meet Dante.



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay, don't scold me. I've beat myself up over it already and gotten evil glares when my family found out I bought another betta. BUT I did, and he's beautiful. His name is Dante. I figured 3 bettas would be perfect for me, all in a 10 gallon tank with heater and filter. I'm gonna split the 10 gallon 3 ways and have Skai in the middle then Merlin and Dante on the other sides. NO MORE bettas for me. At least not for a while. I just felt so bad about Pearl and Ember, I wish I would have gotten heat packs or something. I ALMOST made it out of Walmart without a betta, but then I found him hiding in the back and I've always wanted one with his coloring. And I've also been wanting another male CT for a while. He's beautiful. I can't tell if he's copper or what.
This little bit of extra money I have coming in is going to my 50 gallon. My family decided to help me build my 50 gallon up since I got rid of my bettas and they want to have a community tank. But anywho, without any further interruptions, meet Dante!





































































































He's so feisty and energetic. I have Skai swimming around his jar and he loves flirting with her.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow hes gorgeous, but what happened to all ur other fishies, (sry, ive been gone a while)


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Right now I'm holding Blue for veganchick and Guin for doggyhog. I sent Pearl and Ember to FancyFins and they died. I sent Fishy to nochoramet(spelling) and she is taking care of him now. So all I have left is Merlin and Skai and now Dante.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

don't mind me asking, but how come?


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

You spelled it right lol. Long story behind that name, I think it sounds awesome and now use it all the time.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Because I had so many jars and I've been visiting family alot so I haven't been home. It just seems like too much. I can't afford to help them when they're sick. So I figured 3 is a good number because they can all be in the same tank. So now when I'm gone, all my boyfriend has to do it put pellets in one tank and flakes in another and be done with it. Its complicated.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ooooh he's gorgeous!!!!!!!!! Yes, when you have a 10g, you can afford to have three.  

Glad you were able to get another. He's so pretty and looks a wee bit like my boy Rillian! (also from walmart, maybe their related LOL)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's so handsome. Congrats. 
Sorry again about your shipping fiasco. That's so sad.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, he does look like Rillian.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Why did you pick that name?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I picked it kinda randomly actually. I was going through a site that was for pet fish names and I read every single one. Dante stuck in my head. & I really like Dante's Inferno. So I decided on it.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh I love his colors! I'm thinking about adding a divider to my 10 gallon and putting Dallas between Ringo and Flare lol. Three is a good number I think.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> I picked it kinda randomly actually. I was going through a site that was for pet fish names and I read every single one. Dante stuck in my head. & I really like Dante's Inferno. So I decided on it.


He's pretty, but I can't help but feel uncomfortable with the name choice. Nothing against you or anything, but you know why. :dunno:


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe my brain ia just slow but what is wrong with Dante? I like it.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

i really like his colors hes soo pretty


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm sorry angelicscars. I actually thought about you when I picked that name, and hoped it wouldn't be weird lol. But I promise I'm not like stalking you or anything, I just really like that name.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> I'm sorry angelicscars. I actually thought about you when I picked that name, and hoped it wouldn't be weird lol. But I promise I'm not like stalking you or anything, I just really like that name.


It's okay, I'll get over it. After all, there are more then one Dante or Vikki, or Jen out there right?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's a copper! very pretty, congrats.


----------

